# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Informata mbi studime ne Viene

## mastersoft

Pershendetje

Jam ne vitin e fundit ne gjimnaz dhe jam i interesuar te di me shume mbi studimet ne Viene. Sipas disa informatave qe kam duhet te regjistrohem se pari ne Universititetin e Prishtines e me pas te transferohem ne Universitetin e Vienes, gje qe thuhet se behet me shume lehtesi ? Apo mos duhet te aplikoj direkt ne Universitetin e Vienes ? Poashtu, si jane kriteret e pranimit (cfare nota duhet te kemi) ?

Nese dikush ka studiuar ne Austri, do tju lutesha te me jepnit ndonje informacion.

Pres ndonje informate me vlere.

Shendet !

----------


## Nardi89

Pershendetje, po t'i shkruaj ketu te gjitha ne menyre qe te lexoje edhe ndonje tjeter nqs i nevojiten. 

1. Si fillim duhet qe patjeter te dish gjermanishten, dhe per kete duhet te besh nje kurs gjuhe, varet nga niveli i gjuhes, nqs je fillestar te rekomandoj te besh 9 muaj kurs gjuhe, nqs di gjermanisht mire eshte te besh nje testim dhe te dish cfare niveli je qe te percaktosh dhe kohen e kursit qe te duhet te besh. Ose e kunderta nqs e di gjuhen shume mire shko per 1 jave atje dhe jep testin e gjuhen ne universitetin e Vjenes, pra aty ku do ndjekesh studimet, sic e shikon pika e pare baze eshte te dish gjuhen gjermane.

2. Minimumi i nivelit te gjuhes per te ndjekur studimet e larta eshte B2, ka disa dege specifike qe duan edhe B1, per kete gje kontakton me universitetin dhe i thua degen qe do, ato te thone dhe nivelin e gjuhes qe duhet te kesh. Regjistrimi per ne shkollen e larte ne Vjene eshte shume e lehte, nuk e di si e keni ne Kosove po ne pergjithesi nuk eshte e nevojshme te regjistrohesh ne universitetin e Prishtines dhe me pas ne Vjene, por menjehere sapo te mbarosh shkollen e mesme, nisu ne Vjene dhe jep provimin e gjuhes sic te thashe dhe me pas shko te universiteti ku do regjistrohesh dhe pyet se si do behet regjistrimi, per kete gje interesohesh edhe online duke kontaktuar me ta me e-mail. Me thuaj degen qe do edhe une mund te te gjej ndonje universitet. Universitetin mund ta besh edhe anglisht, por nuk do kesh prioritet per pune ne Vjene, ka qe te lejojne te besh vitin e pare ne anglisht dhe me pas ne gjermanisht, por e mira e te mirave eshte ta fillosh dhe ta mbarosh ne gjermanisht. sa per koston viti i pare mesa di une eshte 1200 euro, zakonisht kosto e univesitetit ne Vjene eshte 600-800 euro ne vit. Per dokuimentat e regjistrimit zakonisht duhen, certifikata e gjuhes e mbrojtur ne universitet, diploma e shkolles se mesme e perkthyer dhe e noterizuar ne gjermanisht, pagesa qe behet, mund te behet edhe ndonje kopje e dokumentit te identifikimit, mund te duan ndonje gje tjeter ta thone vete ata.

3. AKOMODIMI.  Vjena sic e di eshte vendi i kultures dhe i rregullave, per kete arsye Vjena e ka koston e larte, per akomodimin mund te marresh me qera nje shtepi qe jane te shtrenjta por mund ta ndash me nje shoke qerane dhe ja dilni mire. ka edhe variant tjeter qe mund te rrish ne shtepi studentesh, ku ke akomodim privat, akomodim te perbashket, si ta duash vetem se ndryshojne cmimet, nqs do ta gjej dhe nje tille. ne akomodimet ne shtepite e studenteve ke te paguar deri diku dhe taksat, pra drita uje etj. 

4. Per sa i perket punes gjate jetes studentore, ti ke te drejte pune 1 here ne jave vetem 4 ore dhe vetem ne fundjave se gjate javes je i zene mesime. Ka shume raste ku studentet nuk mund te gjejne dot pune atje sepse austriaket mezi japin pune sepse kane vendasit primare, megjithate pune si studente mund te gjesh neper restorante, shpresoj te kesh fat.

Disa kosto shtese jane bileta mujore e qarkullimit me urban qe kushton 50 euro, dhe po te kapen pa ate ha gjobe 70 euro, kosto e ushqimit jane pak te shtrenjta, do stabilizohesh shume shpejte atje sepse Vjena eshte nje vend qe mesohesh shpejte. Pastaj shpenzimet per ndonje kafe apo ndonje muze i ke vete ne dore nqs do qe te ulesh apo jo.

Shpresoj te te kem ndihmuar, nqs ke ndonje pyetje tjeter mund te me pyesesh. Te uroj suksese te medhaja.

----------


## teta

o nardi 89

hey po e lexoi me shum interesim kete shkrimin tende
tani une do interesohesha shum per medicine dmth te fakulteti i medicines ne wien apo diku ne austri pleasee mund te marresh info lidhur me kete
si dhe kosto e perafert shpenzimesh per nje vite
do te isha shum mirenjohese per gjdo te dhene

isha ne ambasaden e Austris ne Prishtine per te marr keto te dhena i dua zyrtare jo  te thena...por si duket ata nuk paskan atashe te kultures qe mund te jap kso lloj infosh

kam frike se per medicine mos ka rregulla te reja nga ato te fakulteteve te tjera
mund te marresh info rreth kesaj?

----------


## Nardi89

Pershendetje teta, gjeta nje universitet shume te mire ne Vjene per midicine, nuk e di cfare dege specifike do ti se aty kishte shume dege, une po te jap adresen e unit dhe kontrollo aty, faqja eshte ne gjermanisht keshtu ne google mund te gjesh fjalor online per ta perkthyer, adresa eshte kjo : http://www.meduniwien.ac.at/forschung/ kontrollo ketu dhe kontakto me ta, kerkoji te gjithe informacionin qe do dhe dhe do te tregojne. 
Sa per fjalorin po te orjentoj si duhet ta hapesh, ne google shkruaj fjalor anglisht shqip dh ete rezultatet qe do dalin kliko te aty ku thote zbavitje.com, do hapet faqja dhe ule deri ne fund, aty ku jane dy flamur, ai anglez dhe shqiptar kliko dhe do hapet faqja e fjalorit, aty ka shume gjuhe, mjafton te klikosh aty ku thote english, ka nje shigjete te vogel dhe te hapet tabela me shume gjuhe, mund te perkthesh edhe fraza te gjata aty, mjfton te selektosh tekstin copy, paste te faqja e fjalorit dhe te del e perkthyer, shpresoj se te kam ndihmuar, te uroj suksese, nqs nuk ben dot gje me thuaj degen specifike qe do dhe cfare do qe te dish dhe kur te marr informacionin do te shkruaj

----------


## mastersoft

Pershendetje Nardi, 

Shume faleminderit per informatat, nese mund ta di cfar ke studiuar ti ?

----------


## Nardi89

Une bera vetem gjuhen nuk munda te vazhdoj dot universitetin per disa arsye, por keto informata i mora sepse me duheshin kur kisha ndermend te filloja shkollen e larte

----------


## mastersoft

Ok, Gjithsesi faleminderit !

----------


## Nardi89

mastersoft, a mund te me besh nje nder? Gjen dot ne internet ndonje kurs per bukepjekes ne Vjene qe eshte per nderkombetaret se une nuk po gjej dot gje?

----------


## defini

Pershendetje,

me poshte kam renditur ca informacione per te interesuarit ne *universitetet e Vjenes*.

Adresat e internetit me poshte jane marrur direkt nga faqet zyrtare te universitetit perkates. Kam renditur vetem adresen direkte per informacionet fillestare te pranimit si dhe listen e degeve te studimit. Per me teper faqet e secilit universitet jane dy gjuhesh gjermanisht dhe anglisht dhe jane te mbuluara me plot informacione persa i perket prezantimit te universitetit si dhe informacioneve te tjera qe lehtesojne orientimin e studentave te rinj dhe ekzistues.

**************************************************  **************************************************  *********************************

1. Procedura e rregjistrimit ne *"Universitetin e Vjenes"* hap pas hapi pjeserisht ne gjuhen angleze:




> http://studentpoint.univie.ac.at/en/application/admission/with-non-eueea-school-leaving-certificate/





> Lista e llojit te studimeve ne universitetin e Vjenes:
> http://studentpoint.univie.ac.at/vor-dem-studium/alle-studien/?no_cache=1





> Informacione te pergjithshme mbi banimin, punen, institucionet sociale etj:
> http://studentpoint.univie.ac.at/rund-ums-studium/


**************************************************  **************************************************  *********************************

2. Procedura e rregjistrimit ne *"Universitetin e Vjenes per Mjeksi"* hap pas hapi pjeserisht ne gjuhen angleze:




> Organizimi i pranimit ne universitet, si dhe lista e degeve:
> http://www.meduniwien.ac.at/studienabteilung/content/studium-lehre/zulassung-administratives/


**************************************************  **************************************************  *********************************

3. Procedura e rregjistrimit ne *"Universitetin e Vjenes per Ekonomi"* hap pas hapi pjeserisht ne gjuhen angleze:




> Organizimi i pranimit ne universitet:
> http://www.wu.ac.at/prospective/en/admission/international





> Lista e llojit te studimeve ne universitetit ekonimik te Vjenes:
> http://www.wu.ac.at/programs/en


**************************************************  **************************************************  *********************************

4. Procedura e rregjistrimit ne *"Universitetin Teknik te Vjenes"* hap pas hapi pjeserisht ne gjuhen angleze:




> Organizimi i pranimit ne universitet:
> http://www.tuwien.ac.at/de/dle/studienabteilung/





> Lista e llojit te studimeve:
> http://studium.tuwien.ac.at/studien/


**************************************************  **************************************************  *********************************

Shpresoj te gjesh sa me lehte informacionin qe deshiron!

Pershendetje
defini

----------


## Pajtimpajtim

Pershendetje te gjitheve, a ka mundesi dikush te me spjegoj ne lidhje me universitetin e vjenes per fakultetin dhe master ne teknike.Si jane rregullat e pranimit , a dot
mundet regjistrimi pa diplome por vetem me qertiikate te notave , a dot hyj ne provime shtese ?

----------


## Blerina Hoti

Pershendetje koleg/e jam e interesuar per studime ne Universitetin e Vienes a ka mundesi dikush te me tregoj lidhur me kriteret e pranimit ne fakultet qka merret parasysh e qka jo ju pershendes .!?

----------


## Besmiri1

a ka ndonje faqe online ku mund te aplikoj per tu pranuar ne konvikt,ose sii jan procedurat per tu pranuar ??!
faleminderit pres pergjigje

----------

